# Goldens born in March 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a puppy that was born in March 2020.


----------



## MichelleC (May 19, 2020)

Our Murphy was born 3/22/20. He’s def a handful but overall doing really well!!


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2020)

My new puppy, Cairo, was born on March 8, 2020. He is a handful but training very well. He’s already 28 pounds!


----------



## abowin (Apr 17, 2020)

Arlo was born March 7, 2020.


----------

